# guitar players take a look and have fun



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Take a look at this site and have hours of fun,go to lesson and jam http://www.guitarshredshow.com/main.html


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd forgotten about that site, was always good for a laugh


----------

